# Anyone have Oberhasli



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone near s.c. have oberhasli doe for sale? Or mini obethasli? Hope I spelled that right. Excuse me if I did not. Lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Just to help you in your search...A mini Oberhasli is called an Oberian. :2cents:


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

I will have some next summer, but on the other Coast from you, sorry.....
(Oberians I guess)....
I will post pics....


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

OK did not know name for the minis.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in WA and I will be starting an Oberian herd, and a mini Alpine herd next season though


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah, found some Oberians near me and put a deposit on two does. I am so excited. They will be born in March


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I know this thread is old, but where did you find them?
I am in SC and would like to find an oberhasli or oberian doe to add to my ND herd.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I live on WA state so I'm no help unless you want to fly one in...;-) Look up in the ADGA for oberhasli breeders, I bet there are some near you;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here is a list of the ones I found in NC, I didn't find any in SC.

Lauree Barfield
Woodpoint Farm
Mount Airy, NC
(336)320-3323
[email protected]
DHI LA Buck Service
Kid-Wether Sales

Marjorie Burton Family
Firepink Holler
Leicester, NC
(828)683-4027
LA Buck Service
Kid-Wether Sales

Birgit Conlen Family
Conlen Farms <-click to visit
Leicester, NC
(828)515-0059
[email protected]
Buck Service
Kid-Wether Sales

Cheryl Harris Family
Ivy Patch Goat Farm <-click to visit
Snow Camp, NC
(919)742-2241
[email protected]
Buck Service
Kid-Wether-Semen Sales

Matt Harris
Shelby, NC
[email protected]

Robert Popoff
Iron Station, NC
(704)483-4396
[email protected]
Buck Service
Kid-Wether Sales


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

